# Samsung 32" LCD TV IR code?



## TeaVoChimp (Jul 16, 2007)

was forced to replace my TV for something a little more modern  
...why does that always happen coming up to Christmas?!

Samsung LCD 32" LE32B350F1W

cannot find a Samsung (or any other suggested code) that will adjust volume or control power  Have also tried a code scan to no avail.

am I reside to the fact its a 2 remote household now, or will a Glow control guarantee me a working solution to my Tivo 1 and new tele?

TIA


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

I recently got a Samsung 650 and the codes shown in 'Remote Control Setup' screens worked.

I thought that most Samsungs used the same small batch of codes.


----------



## TeaVoChimp (Jul 16, 2007)

cheers, tried all those first, then any I could find with Google 

surprised NONE work, but then the age gap between the two devices if getting on


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

My Samsung is a current model so I was surprised it worked - but it does.


----------

